# Fiancée Visas



## kkkatherine (Jan 14, 2015)

I am British from birth and my fiancé (been together 3 years) Is a South African citizen from birth. We are both currently living in London but looking to move over to SA permanently in around 18 months time.

I understand, as we have not been living together that I do not qualify for the life partner permit, but we have recently heard of a new fiancé visa where you have to get married within 90 days and then apply for temporary residence?

Does anyone have any experience of this process? I of course would need the ability to work after marriage, and I have a son who would need schooling.

Is there any other options that I have missed? 

Many thanks for all your replies!


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

kkkatherine said:


> I am British from birth and my fiancé (been together 3 years) Is a South African citizen from birth. We are both currently living in London but looking to move over to SA permanently in around 18 months time.
> 
> I understand, as we have not been living together that I do not qualify for the life partner permit, but we have recently heard of a new fiancé visa where you have to get married within 90 days and then apply for temporary residence?
> 
> ...


Hi kkkatherine,

I hope you found what you needed to know by now

Firstly, there is no visa called " Fiancée Visa" in SA.
As you and your partner have been together for 3 years, you will be able to apply for a "Relative's Visa (Life-Partner visa)"which is valid for up to 2years if you can prove cohabitation for at least 2 years.
Once you get this visa, you do not need to get married within 90 days. 
You can get married whenever you want 

However, if you cannot prove cohabitation, unfortunately you cannot apply for this visa.
You can come to SA on visitor's visa(3months) on arrival, then get married.
But in order to apply for "Relative's visa (Spousal visa)" afterwords, you will have to leave SA and apply for it from your country.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

kkkatherine said:


> I am British from birth and my fiancé (been together 3 years) Is a South African citizen from birth. We are both currently living in London but looking to move over to SA permanently in around 18 months time.
> 
> I understand, as we have not been living together that I do not qualify for the life partner permit, but we have recently heard of a new fiancé visa where you have to get married within 90 days and then apply for temporary residence?
> 
> ...


Hi kkkatherine, 

Spiggles is right, there is no such thing as a fiance visa. 
Should you have proof of shared finances over the course of your 3 years and you move in together now, you will be able to qualify for a relatives (life partner) visa. As you do not need to show proof of cohabitation for the entire 2 years. But you do need to show proof that you have cohabited together for a period of the two years. But most importantly, if you can prove you have been together by ways of shared finances, photos, emails, holidays, affidavits, notarial contracts and bills, for longer than 2 years, you will be able to apply for a relative's life partner visa. 

When do you intend moving in with your partner?


----------

